

The digital game that could help cure TB - cedricr
http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-scotland-34070135

======
QuercusMax
This is a very confusing article. How is the game helping cure TB? They say
that people playing the game could help simulate a drug trial - but what good
is simulating a drug trial? Don't you actually need to still test the drugs
for real?

~~~
AUmrysh
All I can figure is the game is trying to find better ways to manage resources
for these treatments and trials. That or it's training algorithms to identify
TB? I'm really not sure how this game helps, perhaps that is by design,
though.

------
sp332
If you keep everyone indoors playing games, they won't meet and spread TB.
Problem solved!

------
jchrisa
I was hopeing that it'd be gamified protein folding.

